# De**** and the So-Called Evangelical Hymns-2



## JOwen (Nov 11, 2006)

Parts 2-4 are ready to read. 

JL


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 11, 2006)

Excellent, Jerrold! Many thanks!


----------



## JOwen (Nov 11, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Excellent, Jerrold! Many thanks!



Pleasure's mine!


----------



## Peter (Nov 11, 2006)

or

(3) the thought of 19th century Dutch people singing Wesleys' hymns


----------



## JOwen (Nov 12, 2006)

trevorjohnson said:


> Ha....
> 
> I do not know what is funnier:
> 
> ...



#1.


----------

